# Tortoise Ground Cover - Perennial Peanut



## marshallprather (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with perennial peanut ground cover or know if it is safe for tortoises to eat? I have came across websites that say the flower is edible for humans.

Just fyi:
Currently working on a new habitat for my tortoises on the Big Island of Hawaii. Aprox. 2500sq' and very interested in using the perennial peanut as the main ground cover if it is safe for them. There is also about 120' of planter walls that will be planted with various plants for them and a variety of bushes and plants among the groundcover.

Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 21, 2012)

Hi marshallprather:

Do we call you Marshall?

All parts of the perennial peanut are toxic.


----------



## marshallprather (May 22, 2012)

Yes Marshall.

Shoot though, I guess I will continue the search.

Thank you.


----------



## wellington (May 22, 2012)

Aloha and E komo mai . Would love to see pics of your project when your finished. Have you searched thetortoisetable.org ? You might find safe ground cover on there. Good luck


----------



## ascott (May 22, 2012)

I love Hawaii....


----------

